# Cold smoke in cold Virginia



## IrishPrince (Dec 26, 2017)

Last year I used this setup with really good success. This year I've got an assortment of cheeses as well as some shelled pistachio nuts from Costco. I use the AMNPS in my mailbox connected to a dryer hose finally to a raised Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM).  My hack works really well.













Dec. 2017 cheeses



__ IrishPrince
__ Dec 26, 2017


















WSM cold smoke setup



__ IrishPrince
__ Dec 26, 2017


















WSM cold smoke setup with mailbox



__ IrishPrince
__ Dec 26, 2017






Temps outside are in the 30s today. I suppose I could have put the AMNPS in the bottom of the WSM but it makes it easy to get to in the mailbox if I have to relight the pellets.
-IP


----------



## motocrash (Dec 26, 2017)

Nice setup! I have the baby 14.5 WSM.I grew up in Chantilly when it looked quite different to say the least!

Bill


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 29, 2017)

IP, Looks like a good start!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 18, 2018)

Looks great! What wood?
I would suggest you wrap the mailbox around counter clockwise so it's around nearer the steps.
It doesn't have to be straight-lined.
How I do'd it.
Mine runs ~ 70 degrees. (Ambient at the time, then cooler because I was smoking at night.)


----------

